# Lake Michigan water temp



## Goodguy (Aug 4, 2006)

The family is thinking about booking a week at Grand Haven State Park next year so last weekend we decided to take a ride across the state (live south of Detroit) to check things out.

Well I have to say, the area is awesome! Very scenic. However, the water temperature was sooooooooooooooo cold. I consider myself a pretty tough guy. Countless hours in a treestand with temps in the teens, etc.. But I could hardly stand it in the water. Body parts went numb....It hurt!

So is Lake Michgan in this area always so cold or did we maybe get a freaky current that brought in some deep water or something? I'd love to go there next year but not if the water temps are going to be that cold.

Also had a issue with biting flies but was told that only last for a few days in August every year. Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The Lake rolled over last weekend. The temps were in the middle 70's till then.


----------



## Goodguy (Aug 4, 2006)

"rolled over"? Feel stupid for asking but is this true? Seems like I'm leading myself into being the brunt of a joke as I'm not aware that this takes place!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No joke, do a search on here. It is when winds cause water movements blah blah blah and colder water gets moved around. Good time for fishing the piers and shallow water.

Click this link http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148106&highlight=rolled


----------



## Goodguy (Aug 4, 2006)

I see. Great thanks...Learn something new everyday! I thought I was going to be the brunt of a joke or somthing!!! 

Thanks again for the info. It did seem a bit odd to me that the State parks on Lake Michigan are always full yet the water temp was so cold (when we visited). Just thought maybe it was because the area was so nice that folks did not care about swimming. Thanks for the 3rd time!!!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No problem. Lots of time in the middle of summer you have to drive way out on the lake to get to cooler (deeper) water and fish. When he right winds come, they bring that cooler water up along with it the fish and the bumpy ride is extremely shortened, which is a good thing


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

The in laws rent a place between GH and Holland every year in August. In general Lake Michigan is cold but I have been swimming in it many times this year due to the warm temps. Some vacation weeks we will go to the cottage and the temp will be 60, the wind will change to the south and it will be 70 in a day and a half. North and east is bad for swimming an improvement for fishing.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Fished two miles off of Charlevoix the other night, surface temps were 74.9 degrees, about the warmest I've ever seen it that far out. Salmon were hitting that warm water, then just rolling over...had a big one take only about 5 minutes to quit fighting entirely. Way too warm. 

This is a good year if you want warm water up north for swimming. Lake Huron, being deeper, is always colder.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

The water was 52 degres at the pier where I was fishing last weekend. When that happens at this time of year I get really excited. Like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You just missed the warm stuff. Water temp actually hit 80 in one spot, warmest I can ever remember. Average summer is probably 72 to 74, this with not looking up any statistics. Don't wish it to warm 70 degree water on a hot humid day does wonders to cool one off. :coolgleam


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

When lake rolls over seem the better fishing is closer to shore...although even in warm waters sometimes water is colder near shore too.....this weather break should start the big boys huddling up at the mouths....get out the hot colored J's and hit em' in the mouth


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Late July we had high 70's for about a week straight. You would get in the water and not move as it was too warm to swim.

N and E winds push the warm water at shore out to the middle of the lake, and the cooler water from the deeper parts of the lake rolls in to replace it, bringing the fish with it. Conversely, S and W winds pile all the warm surface water onto our shore, and cause the cold water to upwell over at the beach in Wisconsin.

When it was 79 at shore here and 63 degrees 100' down, Wisconsin had people catching king salmon casting from shore in 47 degree water.


----------

